# yo I absolutely love FMA!



## jungerkrieger (Sep 28, 2010)

I have only had enough involvement with modern arnis to know I love this stuff! I love watching it and I love doing it!! I wish I knew some1 in my area that could help me you guys are so lucky I don't think it's ugly at all it's beautiful and requires great foot coordination to say the least!! if any1 wants to share anything with me I'd be more then glad to sponge up any information available!


----------



## David43515 (Sep 28, 2010)

What city do you live in? There`s gotta be someone nearby that does FMA. It may not be thier specialty, but someone`s doing it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 28, 2010)

I am glad you like the FMA's. 

Where are you located? 

Thanks


----------



## MANOS: THE HANDS OF FATE (Oct 18, 2010)

jungerkrieger said:


> I wish I knew some1 in my area that could help me you guys are so lucky I don't think it's ugly at all it's beautiful and requires great foot coordination to say the least!! if any1 wants to share anything with me I'd be more then glad to sponge up any information available!



After reading this it made me realize how very, very lucky I am to have been introduced to a fantastic Balintinwak teacher just 20 minutes away from my house. I had been searching for years for a Arnis teacher, but just couldn't find the time/opportunity to pursue it.  Now every Saturday morning, me and my co-worker are at his driveway getting our butt's handed to us and we couldn't be happier.


----------

